# Canon 700D or 750D



## abhiwar (Oct 17, 2016)

Hello guys I already have 1100D but as i posted in my introduction thread its showing its age and has developed some issues not hence I was looking at my options . 

Considering my budget (40,000/- INR or 600$ US) I have shortlisted two options . 

1. Canon 700D with 10-18mm ultra-wide lens . Here still ill save few bucks to buy another lens 24mm pancake or a nice Battery Pack later on . 

2. Canon 750D body only .

Also I have 2 questions regarding Video capabilities of both bodies . Its going to be indoor shoot at my house 

1. How Long for I can shoot , Like can I shoot videos continuously for 2-3 hours ? Will it Damage my Censor due to heat ? 

2. How's the Audio quality of this camera and should I buy external Mic? 

Advantage of having 750D is that ill get Wi-FI (which ill hardly ever use) also 24mpxl censor and 19 focus point . Other wise I dont think 750D has any other advantages .  

Please suggest as I need to buy this before 28ths ( Diwali) .


----------



## spiralout462 (Oct 17, 2016)

The 750/760d not only has more resolution than the 700d, they are equipped with a much BETTER sensor.


----------



## abhiwar (Oct 17, 2016)

This is why am bit confused


----------



## goodguy (Oct 18, 2016)

spiralout462 said:


> The 750/760d not only has more resolution than the 700d, they are equipped with a much BETTER sensor.


Agreed, the T5i has a very old sensor, I wouldnt bother getting this camera, get the T6i, much better and more modern sensor.


----------



## abhiwar (Oct 18, 2016)

[QUOTE="
Agreed, the T5i has a very old sensor, I wouldnt bother getting this camera, get the T6i, much better and more modern sensor.[/QUOTE]

I agree but then I won't be able to buy the new 10-18mm Lens , hence am bit confused on what should I buy better body or better Lens


----------



## table1349 (Oct 18, 2016)

All DSLR's are limited to 29 minutes of video shooting time.  You want a camcorder that will shoot continuesly until you are out of memory.  Something like this would probably do. https://www.amazon.com/Panasonic-HC...r=8-3&keywords=panasonic+hc-v770+hd+camcorder


----------



## abhiwar (Oct 20, 2016)

Ohk but I can make 29-29 mins of clips right ? 

Also guys I have decided to buy 700D + 10-18mm and not the 750D body , its just too hard to resist not getting that 10-18mm  . I know 750D is better than 700D in many ways but at this moment I would rather go with better optics and may be afte 2-3years ill upgrade to much better camera than 700D . Once again many many many thanks for your advice and help .


----------



## spiralout462 (Oct 20, 2016)

That is a fun lens!  You should be able to produce beautiful work with that combo.


----------



## abhiwar (Oct 20, 2016)

Thanks , Yes even am also looking forward to buy this Lens and have fun with it


----------



## beagle100 (Oct 20, 2016)

hard to beat the 10-18 ($199 refurb)


----------



## abhiwar (Oct 20, 2016)

Here in India I am getting it at 18000/- INR which is 250$ aprox .


----------



## abhiwar (Oct 25, 2016)

hello guys got my self new Canon 700D and 10-18mm Lens ..yaaaaaaaayyyyy...! . I already have 50mm prime so there one for portrait and one lens of Landscapes and other stuff . This 10-18mm Lens is much better than the Kit lens I got with 1100D back in 2010  . 

One Q :- I brought Lens hood (Canon EW 73B) for my 10-18mm but the issue is when I click at 10mm I can see lens hood at right and left corner of Image, I think either Ill get refund or ill replace the hood with some other model .  

Thanks for the help guys !


----------



## table1349 (Oct 25, 2016)

Thats because you bought the wrong hood.  This is what you need for the 10-18. Canon  EW-73C Lens Hood 9529B001 B&H Photo Video


----------



## spiralout462 (Oct 25, 2016)

Beat me to it......


----------



## table1349 (Oct 25, 2016)

spiralout462 said:


> Beat me to it......


----------



## abhiwar (Oct 25, 2016)

LOL , Time to replace it with correct hood.


----------

